#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Передачи практик с помощью мультимедийных средств

## Аньезка

Навеяно ретритом с Маргариты

Как вы относитесь к передачам практик и посвящениям с помощью различных мультимедийных средств, типа инета, CD, телевидения? Понятно, что плюс этого - охват большой части буддистов, которые физически не могут присутствовать вместе с Ринпоче. Но насколько это _работает_?

У меня, кстати, есть CD с лекцией Согьяла Ринпоче, во время которой он "представляет" аудитории ригпу. Предполагается ли, что слушатели диска могут также пройти через этот опыт во время прослушивания?

----------


## До

> Как вы относитесь к передачам практик и посвящениям с помощью различных мультимедийных средств, типа инета, CD, телевидения? Понятно, что плюс этого - охват большой части буддистов, которые физически не могут присутствовать вместе с Ринпоче. Но насколько это _работает_?


Работать то должны вы, разве нет?




> У меня, кстати, есть CD с лекцией Согьяла Ринпоче, во время которой он "представляет" аудитории ригпу. Предполагается ли, что слушатели диска могут также пройти через этот опыт во время прослушивания?


Насколько я знаю есть три вида введения в ригпа, в том числе и словесное объяснение.

----------


## Аньезка

> Работать то должны вы, разве нет?


безусловно.




> Насколько я знаю есть три вида введения в ригпа, в том числе и словесное объяснение.


Речь шла именно о том, что аудитория что-то "увидит". Предварительно слушателям предлагалось принять удобную позу и расслабиться.

----------


## ullu

хм...а кто же в записи покажет то? Ведь кто-то должен показывать в тот момент когда вы будете пытаться увидеть...

----------


## Аньезка

> хм...а кто же в записи покажет то? Ведь кто-то должен показывать в тот момент когда вы будете пытаться увидеть...


А в случае прямой интернет-трансляции?

----------


## ullu

В случае прямой трансляции учитель же в этот момент дает передачу.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Мультимедийные средства служат не источником передачи, а средством сотрудничества с учителем. 
Когда ученик и учитель одновременно сотрудничают - тогда всё работает, вне зависимости от ограничений пространства.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ведь какая по сути разница - получать учения через медную трубочку, как в древности или через медный  провод (оптоволокно, спутниковый канал etc.)?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Таки по ощущениям когда Учитель в непосредственной близости - оно работает сильнее. Но в том факте, что работает и на расстоянии - лично у меня нет сомнений.

----------


## Грег

> Таки по ощущениям когда Учитель в непосредственной близости - оно работает сильнее.
> ...


Конечно, неплохо бы жить рядом с учителем, но...
Пусть даже послабже, иначе вообще бы не было  :Smilie: .
Приятные последствия глобализации.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Собственно, суть вопроса блы в том, что вопрошающий думал о средствах Интернета, а не о средствах Учителя и не понимал, что сеть - средство живой одновременности, а не передачи как таковой, как четки иногда - просто счетчик, а не магическиое орудие на уровне тела. Другой вопрос - а почему задан вопрос? Или, как Легба иногда любит говорить - типа из любопытства, пытаясь скрыть непосредственный интерес, который, будучи в полном объеме декларирован в интернете, будет не слишком олл коррект? Скажите прямо, меня иногда убивает эта корректность незаданности вопроса... Доля шутки, здесь можно улыбнуться...

----------


## Граакль

> В случае прямой трансляции учитель же в этот момент дает передачу.


Передачу чего?

----------


## Грег

> Передачу чего?


А передачу чего ученик получает при непосредственном контакте с учителем?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

2 Ракитин, ибо он спрашивал : А передачу чего ученик получает при непосредственном контакте с учителем?

Нет смысла задавать злые, по определению, вопросы, ответы на которые знает каждый образованный человек, (можно смеяться), что получаету - пойдите - и получите, а есть ли другой смысл спрашивать? Не притворяйьест, что вы ни разу не слыщали о Дзогчен.... Почему на БФ так много никчемных вопросов "исподла", на русском - исподволь? Это даже не смешно.... Вы что получали, когда получали ванг Ануттара-йога-тантры? А если не получали до сих пор, то, видимо, по наставлениям, вообще не "коннектитесь".........?

----------


## Грег

> 2 Ракитин, ибо он спрашивал : А передачу чего ученик получает при непосредственном контакте с учителем?
> 
> Нет смысла задавать злые, по определению, вопросы, ответы на которые знает каждый образованный человек, (можно смеяться), что получаету - пойдите - и получите, а есть ли другой смысл спрашивать? Не притворяйьест, что вы ни разу не слыщали о Дзогчен.... Почему на БФ так много никчемных вопросов "исподла", на русском - исподволь? Это даже не смешно.... Вы что получали, когда получали ванг Ануттара-йога-тантры? А если не получали до сих пор, то, видимо, по наставлениям, вообще не "коннектитесь".........?


Хм...
В Ваджраяне есть такое понятие, как передача (посвящение и т.п.)

Что передал Тилопа Наропе, когда дал ему башмаком по голове?
Вы можете ЭТО объяснить словами?

Ps. А про злые вопросы - это вы погорячились  :Smilie: .
Нельзя всё так серьёзно воспринимать.
Нет такого понятия "злые, по определению" - это наш ум и наше восприятие их туда отправляет.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Злые по определению - это просто вопросы, которые основаны на тонкой реакции неприятия, то бишь гнева (он не всегда красноречив в вас - для вас, адресат). Проще спросите - по вашему опыту - обнаружьте его в вопросе, хм, без всчякого башмака и привычки опираться на цитаты. Обнаружьте свое понимание своими словами...

----------


## Аньезка

> Другой вопрос - а почему задан вопрос? Или, как Легба иногда любит говорить - типа из любопытства, пытаясь скрыть непосредственный интерес, который, будучи в полном объеме декларирован в интернете, будет не слишком олл коррект? Скажите прямо, меня иногда убивает эта корректность незаданности вопроса... Доля шутки, здесь можно улыбнуться...



Не пойму никак, о чём Вы.
Вопрос задан именно таким образом, каким он сложился в моей голове. Без подтекстов.

----------


## Грег

> Злые по определению - это просто вопросы, которые основаны на тонкой реакции неприятия, то бишь гнева (он не всегда красноречив в вас - для вас, адресат). 
> ...


 :Smilie:  Не было никакого гнева, и тонкого тоже. Есть незнание того, как это выразить словами.



> Проще спросите - по вашему опыту - обнаружьте его в вопросе, хм, без всчякого башмака и привычки опираться на цитаты. Обнаружьте свое понимание своими словами...


У компьютерщиков - есть такое понятие, как "читайте инструкцию", когда человек начинает задавать вопросы уже разъяснённые в инструкции.
Возникает вопрос - почему этот человек не хочет сам прочитать инструкцию, а хочет, чтобы за него это сделали другие? К тому же, там будет ответ не "своими словами", а именно так, как нужно.
И как я, к примеру, могу описать передачу? Разве я обладаю реализацией?
Я обладаю достаточным знанием для этого? Нет! Но я могу подсказать где можно найти ответы на некоторые вопросы (могу и ошибаться, но это уже другой вопрос). Так почему, если я, к примеру, посылаю человека прочитать внимательнее уже написанную инструкцию - это "привычка опираться на цитаты", а если я, к примеру, перескажу эту инструкцию своими словами, основанными на моём понимании - это будет моим мнением?

----------


## ullu

> Передачу чего?


Кристалл и путь света.

----------


## Граакль

ullu, ясно.

Я просто немного запутался.

----------


## ullu

надеюсь объяснение Ринпоче вас распутает  :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

> надеюсь объяснение Ринпоче вас распутает


Рано или поздно, без сомнения  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Ведь какая по сути разница - получать учения через медную трубочку, как в древности или через медный  провод (оптоволокно, спутниковый канал etc.)?


А что это за медная трубочка, через которую получали учения?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Царь Оддияны запрещал распространять учение ати-йоги, поэтому Шри Симха чтобы давать учения, прятался в глиняный котёл и маскировался, и шептал через медную трубку наставления Вайрочане, который сидел за стенкой.

----------


## лесник

> Царь Оддияны запрещал распространять учение ати-йоги, поэтому Шри Симха чтобы давать учения, прятался в глиняный котёл и маскировался, и шептал через медную трубку наставления Вайрочане, который сидел за стенкой.



Спасибо!

----------

